

Dwolla Launches Guest Checkout – Ability To Pay Without Dwolla Account - Ataub24
http://blog.dwolla.com/guest-checkout/

======
aardvarksnark
How are you verifying the user owns the routing and account number being
provided?

~~~
aardvarksnark
I guess, what stops me from going to a site like this:
<http://www.routingnumbers.org/>

Finding a routing number for my appropriate zip code, and inputting a valid
account number?

------
BallinBige
is this just ACH?

